# what colour tts



## gadgetboy (Aug 18, 2008)

New to the forum, a novice to detailing ... and about to place an order for a TTS but I'm not sure which is the best colour to go for to get the best look. I've owned both black & silver cars previously and likely to be at the 2 extremes for ease of care! Colours appear to be pretty limited for the TTS (unless you have pots of cash!) and for me, think the car probably looks the best in black but will show every swirl & defect (no matter how careful I've been in the past .. particularly with holograms!). Alternatives I'm considering are the meteor grey or the deep sea blue - will either of these be any different to the black in making swirls & holograms less noticable? Also if black is the chosen colour ... is there any real benefit to go for the phantom black rather than the brilliant black? A dealer suggested the phatom black had an additional 2 layers of laquer and hence should be more durable.

Hope someone can help ... otherwise I may end with the ice silver to be safe ... :?


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

A dealer suggested the phatom black had an additional 2 layers of laquer and hence should be more durable.

what a load of bull mate, he is just saying that to get you to pay the extra for metallic paint!
the brilliant black and the phantom black are both finished in exactly the same way, they are both painted to colour with a base coat and then clear coated the same, as for the swirls etc my last s3 was mineral grey and i got to admit it was much less work than my current ebony black tt!


----------



## gadgetboy (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks for the info very useful to know especially when there's £500 at stake! - checked available colours and reckon black's the colour ... there's my weekends gone then!


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Ive got meteor on a 2.0...looks great...would suit the TTS with the contrasting mirrors...

That said...if i were going for a TTS..sprint blue with 19s would be my choice...

S


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

It has to be Ibis White. 8) :wink:

Rogue


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Suge_K said:


> Ive got meteor on a 2.0...looks great...would suit the TTS with the contrasting mirrors...
> 
> That said...if i were going for a TTS..sprint blue with 19s would be my choice...
> 
> S


OH YES,YES,YES,
I agree with Suge. :mrgreen: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## gadgetboy (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks for your input guys ... well just taken the plunge and after much debate chosen a phantom black TTS coupe with 5 spoke 19"s. That took some time chosing too .. maybe I'm just not that decisive ... more like kid in a sweetie shop! Comfort wise couldn't tell much difference between 18"s & 19"s as it's an intentionally firm ride anyway ... don't know if anyone thinks otherswise? ... but the 19"s sure look better. I've requested the garage *only * sprays off the transport wax and doesn't go anywhere near it with a rag! I'll post some pics up after it's been detailed ... only 2 months to go and counting .. can't wait! cheers all.


----------

